# AGFA MCC is back



## compur (Dec 5, 2010)

Photo paper that is  "identical in all measurable parameters with the papers 
formerly sold by Agfa under the 'Agfa Multicontrast Classic' name" and 
"produced on the original Agfa machinery" is now available from Adox:

See:
- ADOX MCC -

And, according to Mirko Boddicker, one of Adox's principals, additional  Adox 
planned projects include:

"Two: films identical in parameters to films formerly sold as APX 400
Three: films identical in parameters to films formerly sold as APX 100
Four: films identical in parameters to films formerly sold as APX 25
All in 35mm, 120 and Sheets."


----------



## Paul Ron (Dec 6, 2010)

I'd rather see the old Bromide papers return instead. AGFA Portriga, Brovira n Record Rapid were world class. I treasure my old prints and can't reproduce em no matter what paper I print on today. 

Shame, film got better n paper got worse.


----------



## ann (Dec 6, 2010)

One reason they can't is the fact that cadiumun has been outlawed. Well outlawed is a bit strong, but environmental concerns lead to it's removal from papers.

And I would agree, hard to find modern papers that even come close.


----------



## Paul Ron (Dec 6, 2010)

That is correct the cadmium is what was banned. But, I hear there are a few imports that are using it in their formuas like FOMA 123. I'm going to pick up a pack n try it to see if it is actually the same as the old AGFA papers I loved so much.


----------



## terri (Dec 11, 2010)

It's still only available in glossy - they're killing me!!  I'm waiting on the Adox MCC matt, which I'm guessing will be released as 118. 

I'm clinging to my last box of Agfa MCC 118, whose light textured surface is still the best for handcoloring and bromoil. 

Again, I get my hopes up only to read these words: 


> Available surfaces: glossy (*later on also matt*)


:waiting:


----------

